# Ernie to Go Smoked Sliced Pork Sandwich



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

This is our new "Ernie To Go" sliced smoked pork sandwich. It is piled high on hand sliced crusty Italian bread with our homemade sweet Carolina mustard sauce. Available for your deprived bbq eating enjoyment. Try one with a shake, malt or a root beer float.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need a loaction so I can get one? :thumbup:


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it's spelled Porchettas on Garden. Good food and Good people.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I ate there once after a meeting at NAS Pensacola and if I worked or lived over that way he would see me much more often. Living and working in Milton doesn't allow me the opportunity to eat there regularly. The Cuban is a must have but I may have to try the Ernie next time I get downtown during a weekday!

Worth the stop if you get by there for sure.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm curious as to where the name of the sandwich came from.. Looks good!


----------

